# New Syndrome Found for Chronic Diarrhea Sufferers



## fbrown627

Independent Study Uncovers New Syndrome- Millions of Chronic Diarrhea Patients Offered the Potential for a More Accurate Diagnosis and Treatment - SUMMIT, N.J., Aug. 7 /PRNewswire/ -- A study published in this month's issue of the American Journal of Gastroenterology suggests that millions of Americans believed to be afflicted with chronic diarrhea (CD) as a result of an intestinal disorder may in fact be suffering from gallbladder dysfunction. Furthermore, this research is considered by many prominent gastroenterologists to be the first recognition of a new syndrome that links CD to gallbladder dysfunction.Referred to as the Habba Syndrome, the groundbreaking research described by Saad F. Habba, M.D., attending gastroenterologist at Atlantic Health System's Overlook Hospital in Summit, N.J., establishes a relationship between gallbladder dysfunction and chronic diarrhea. This independent study included 19 patients with varying degrees of CD (four to 10 bowel movements daily for at least three months) who consistently failed to improve on several traditional therapies, such as antispasmodic drugs and lactose-free diets. These patients routinely experienced quality-of-life issues ranging from social embarrassment to debilitation.Dr. Habba observed that his patients presented CD symptoms that mimicked those found in some individuals who have had their gallbladders removed. In particular, they experienced CD only after meals and rarely at night unless they ate a heavy, late-night meal. After conducting a series of diagnostic tests and therapeutic trials, Dr. Habba was able to rule out the possibility of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and other intestinal disorders. Specifically, he was able to confirm his theory of CD caused by a dysfunctional gallbladder as demonstrated by specific tests indicating abnormal contractions of the gallbladder. He then prescribed low doses of cholestyramine, a cholesterol-lowering drug often used by gastroenterologists to treat CD resulting from gallbladder removal. Each patient in the study experienced almost immediate relief from their chronic diarrhea following this treatment."Rising accounts of CD treatment failure have led me to believe that the gallbladder dysfunction demonstrated in my study may be a widespread condition," said Dr. Habba. "Chronic diarrhea results from a variety of causes and all possibilities should be explored before making a treatment decision."Dr. Habba's independent study helps to create a clearer distinction between CD that results from gallbladder dysfunction and a variety of intestinal abnormalities. In particular, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is an intestinal condition experienced by an estimated 35 million people in the U.S. and is a common cause of CD. Patients with this syndrome rarely experience the localized pain associated with IBS. In addition, these patients respond to bile acid binding agents (such as cholestyramine) rather than the antispasmodic drugs that typically control the intestinal contractions associated with IBS."This is an important clinical syndrome for all physicians who encounter CD patients to be aware of, because it is easily treatable and its early recognition may prevent many unnecessary diagnostic investigations," said Warren Finkelstein, M.D., New Jersey Governor of the American College of Gastroenterology. "Dr. Habba's findings of abnormal gallbladder function in his series of patients with chronic diarrhea is of significant interest."The Habba Syndrome has the potential to provide a large number of patients with a more focused approach to their condition. "This marks an important milestone in the area of digestive diseases," said Carrol Leevy, M.D., distinguished professor and scientific director of the University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey (UMDNJ) Liver Center. "This work brings into focus a therapeutic category that has gone virtually undocumented in the scientific literature and opens the doors to future research initiatives on the origin of the problem."Dr. Saad Habba has devoted the past 22 years to gastroenterology. He is a member of the gastroenterology department at Atlantic Health System's Overlook Hospital and has extensive national and international experience in teaching, lecturing and conducting research. Prior to joining Overlook Hospital, Dr. Habba served as the director of gastrointestinal endoscopy at University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey-New Jersey Medical School, Newark. He received his medical degree from the Royal College of Surgeons in Dublin, Ireland, and completed his residency and fellowship in gastroenterology at St. Laurence's Hospital in Dublin and at UMDNJ. He is extensively published in several domestic and international peer-reviewed journals and has co-authored a chapter in Conn's Current Therapy, a textbook of medicine. He has the distinction of holding the U.S. patent for proprietary methodology on regeneration of the liver.For more information about the Habba Syndrome or to interview Dr. Habba, contact Janina Scheytt, Public Relations Manager, Atlantic Health System, at (908) 522-2142 or janina.scheytt###ahsys.org; or Glenn Silver, MCS Public Relations, at (908) 273-9626. Also, please visit Atlantic's website at http://www.AtlanticHealth.org.[/URL] Atlantic Health System, one of the largest health care systems in New Jersey, includes Morristown Memorial Hospital, Overlook Hospital in Summit, Mountainside Hospital in Montclair/Glen Ridge, The General Hospital Center at Passaic, and affiliates Newton Memorial Hospital and Bayonne Hospital. Atlantic hospitals serve nearly five million people in 11 counties in northern and central New Jersey, have a combined total of 1,662 beds and provide a wide array of health care services. Three of Atlantic's hospitals offer graduate medical education programs with a variety of specialties.SOURCE Atlantic Health System CO: Atlantic Health SystemST: New JerseyIN: MTC HEASU:08/07/2000 08:01 EDT http://www.prnewswire.com


----------



## Andy M

This is astounding info. I wonder how many years it will take for most of our primary doctors to learn about this report. I encourage everyone who has a family doctor to share this with them. As a chronic D sufferer, the info seemed to fit my symptoms because I have no localized pain just a very general abdominal pain that is very intense. I dont want to get my hopes up too high before looking into this issue as I hope to learn more about this. [This message has been edited by Andy M (edited 08-10-2000).]


----------



## Island girl

Thank you FBrown!My symptoms are like Andy's, so I'll just ditto what he says! For more info on the treatment drug in the article: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...2137.html#SXX18 If anyone(Andy?) tries this treatment, please let us know how it goes. Also let us know if the dosage is the same as recommended on the above site.How did you find this art??? Thanks again,Marie


----------



## LNAPE

This info sort of confirms my condition and why so many of us with our gall bladders removed have diarrhea. It also puts light on taking calcium as a binding agent like Questran can help so much. Of course the calcium carbonate is much easier to take than the Questran and much cheaper and no prescription is needed.If this fits you try the calcium.Linda


----------



## Andy M

LNAPE,Is Questran the same kind of binding agent as cholestyramine (what the article mentioned)? If this is so and calcium carbonate is better than Questran than I will be crestfallen. The Caltrate Plus treatment is only sporadically effective for preventing my morning D attacks (and my afternoon attacks.) I average about four to six BM's a day.


----------



## LNAPE

Andy,Cholestyramine is the generic name for Questran. If you need this for the cholestrol take it but the calcium carbonate works in sort of the same way and it is easier to take and cheaper. Arey you taking 3 calcium tablets a day? You may need an extra one at night to help you in the morning. Try this for a while and then try to cut back to 3 in a week or so. It is not harmful to that 4 a day if 4 works.Linda


----------



## Andy M

Thanks LNAPE,	I will certainly think about the 4 a day regimen. I currently take about 2 a day. I have some concern that taking that much calcium carbonate (not to mention the 5 other minerals found in my Caltrate Plus) could lead to a depletion of some essential vitamins (like vitamin B-12.) Is there a known answer as to whether taking this much calcium will lead to depletion? I also take two 500mg capsules of vitamin C and a multivitamin and two capsules of flax oil stretched out over the course of the day after noon. I would appreciate more of your helpful advice.[This message has been edited by Andy M (edited 08-10-2000).]


----------



## LNAPE

Andy,It would take more calcium than you probably could swallow in a day to be too much. It is very save and the other minerals involved only assist the calcium to do its job. I do question the multi vitamin and 2 500 mg of vitamin C. the Vitamin C has got to irritate your tummy and if you are still having trouble you may want to stop the Vitamin C and the multi vitamin for a bit and just do the calcium and see if it does not make things better.Once you feel better and feel like you can eat safely you should be able to get the vitamins from food you eat.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

bump


----------



## Guest

Thank you FBrown for that interesting tid bit of info! I found that article to be of most interest to me because I had my gallbladder removed in Jan.of 1999 and had the dx of crohn's disease. Well in Feb. of this year I was sick again and was given of all the tests again and was told no ibd but ibs. Now I'm taking lotronex for the d and librax for the spasms. Now I'm wondering if all of my D attacks was really caused by me having no gallbladder. I've never heard of cholestyramine and do plan on checking with my gi doc about that.Thanks again!Brandi


----------



## marianne

Several persons on the board have had great success stopping diarrhea by using colestid (pill form of cholestyramine) and Caltrate Plus combo. I had to stop the colestid because I had a bad side effect; but while using it I had very normal bm's and only one a day. It was great. If you don't like the graininess of cholestyramine ask for the light form, it has no graininess. The colestid is very easy to take, the pills are large, but can be broken. Good luck.


----------



## partypooper

Is colestid as effective as questran? Is colestid still available? I remember reading that they might discontinue it a few months ago.


----------



## marianne

colestid was not discontinued.I am now on bentyl and I take 2 Caltrate Plus tablets a day and 2 plain calcium tablets a day. Since reading this article it occurred to me that niacin is an established bile-binder (remember the cholesterol cure book that was published a few years ago). Beside the tablets mentioned above, I now take three 100mg tablets of niacin a day. (You have to get used to the flushing - read about niacin before you use it). This has firmed up my stools remarkably.


----------



## Guest

Wow. This sure sounds like me. I don't have my gallbladder removed, but the rest sounds so familiar. Thank you for posting this. I just may show it to my doctor.


----------



## mark44

"After conducting a series of diagnostic tests and therapeutic trials, Dr. Habba was able to rule out the possibility of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and other intestinal disorders."What are the main symptomatic differences between CD & IBS? (I was not aware that IBS could be absolutely diagnosed anyway.) Should we all be seeking out this doctor?


----------

